# Gorilla Tips anyone...???...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I ran across this product...thought it was a spoof...looks legit...kinda freaky though...

M3 Products, LLC-Home featuring Gorilla Tips fingertip protection for those learning to play guitar


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fully endorsed by Tony Iommi


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting idea.... i prefer callouses myself


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I'll pass this along to a buddy who's fingers are always cracking and he puts tape on them. Flesh colored might be a better idea though. Heck, they could even paint a fingernail on them.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Would take away some valuable fretting hand "feel" out of the equation, wouldn't ya' think?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

ooo blue finger condoms :O wonder if they come in glow in the dark, cherry flavoured or are ribbed for your guitars pleasure :O


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Do they come in "Magnum" sized? My fingers are huge.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Although perhaps less so today, given how bloody cheap some very decent instruments can be, I've seen plenty of "beginner" guitars where the action was so high that it was a wonder the unwound strings didn't split the learner's fingers right down the middle like a wire cheese slicer. So this is actually a pretty good idea. I've seen people "paint" crazy glue on their finger tips to provide hardness, and although steady practice should provide the needed callouses, there are folks who've been away from their instrument for a while through no fault of their own, and lost their callouses, folks who may have suffered an injury to one or more fret-hand finger-tips (e.g., paper cuts), and folks who simply haven't learned about lighter gauge strings yet. So, plenty of applications.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

mhammer said:


> ... there are folks who've been away from their instrument for a while through no fault of their own, and lost their callouses, ...


I started playing again after a 6 year or so hiatus and the 2 hours of playing just shredded my fingertips. I used New Skin instead of Crazy Glue


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That'll work too. The advantage of the Gorilla Tips over new Skin, Crazy Glue, etc., is that you can take them off after you stop playing, and still feel how soft the skin of your loved ones is, or engage in fine motor skills (just _try_ threading a needle wearing Gorilla Tips!). Paint-on coatings are kind of stuck there.

I can easily see someone also cutting the ends off one or two of these things and wearing the rest of it to protect against a hang-nail or some other source of irritation that normal playing might worsen.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

This guy must have calluses everywhere *except* his fingertips...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

The package only comes with 4 tips...that's one tip *short *by my count...you'd think that they might toss in a couple of extras just in case you lose one or...I don't know...have an extra finger or two...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Funny. I had the impression that it came with more than you need at any given time....and then I read your post just now. I flipped back to the first post and realized the picture showed only 4 *actual* tips. The others were simply in the picture on the packaging!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know...maybe one is better off simply using rubbers thimbles...it's probably cheaper too...$2.50 for 24...


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

It would be handy to have one of those today after burning a finger on my fretting hand on a soldering iron.

There's always the uber-macho SRV way. The legend is that when he tore a callous he would add a drop of glue to his fretting fingers and glue them to his opposing forearm. One good pull and instant new callouses for the gig.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

> I don't know...maybe one is better off simply using rubbers thimbles...it's probably cheaper too...$2.50 for 24...


I think the deciding factor would be how much feeling one has through the tip. As you may be well aware, often the degree of, um, _sensation_ one has through a polymer covering on part of one's body can impact on things.

But, assuming the ones you show are no greater obstruction to being able to feel what you're doing than the blue thingies, sure, they certainly do represent a more economical option.


----------

